# Boycott Shark-Fin Soup



## StreetShark (Nov 28, 2017)

alright, so I’ve chosen my fursona’s Species; some kind of shark, not entirely sure what colouring or patterns yet. Was wondering if there are any other sharks lurking in the depths around here. 

The more I solidify the character/background/looks of my new fursona the more unanswered questions cross my mind that I hadn’t considered, like how come I can breathe air, and how can I hang out with other furries without taking a bite out of them... just because I’m curious as to how other furries taste.

Any sharks out there that can lend me a fin?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

There's only one other shark I know, but they aren't on very often.   

Pretty much find a pattern you like, and slap whatever colors you want, to that.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey, you're the first shark I have meet


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Haha, awesome.  I love sharks. 
Any particular species of shark in mind?


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

It's sad, how they have been so demonized. I'd starve, before I ate that soup.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 28, 2017)

Well with a name like streetshark I kinda had a feeling you would be one as your sona. 
And as far as air is concerned, your anthomorphic. Meaning you prolly have a set of lungs, as well as gills


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

some inspiration for ye


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 28, 2017)

@Sarachaga Tiger Sharks seem cool, I feel like I would be cheating myself if I haven’t looked at as many shark species as I can. Any suggestions are very welcome 

@Pinky_the_demon  am I that transparent . So I’m like Kevin Costner’s character from Water World but with scales and a few extra fins?

@Mikazuki Marazhu that’s a good launching off point, check this out

@Simo I’ve got a buddy teaching English in China atm, and he says that he was surprised he’s been there almost 3 years and never come across any place selling the stuff.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Well Tiger sharks are great(a bit too violent to my taste ). If you want something spooky, look up the Goblin shark. Maybe more on the "cute" side of sharks, there's plenty of species ,such as nurse sharks, or port jackson sharks who look way less agressive than the rest.
If you like hammerheads, look up sawsharks also ^^


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 28, 2017)

Never heard of some of those, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

They have found that certain sharks react under fluorescent lighting.  Swell Sharks IIRC.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

I heard sharks have two dicks


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 29, 2017)

@Mikazuki Marazhu sharks are truly nature’s ultimate creation


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 29, 2017)

StreetShark said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu sharks are truly nature’s ultimate creation


Fuck you >:V
Ursine master race!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 29, 2017)

What if I like shark fin soup?

WHAT IF IM EATING IT RIGHT NOW?

COME AT ME BRO, I'LL BAP THE SHIT OUT OF YOU WITH ME TINY BAPPIN PAWS

BOOP YOUR SNOOTER >:c


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah just like Costner's character but with an awesome shark body.


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 29, 2017)

@Mikazuki Marazhu 1v1, you, me, in the middle of the ocean...

@Kezi Avdiivka i don’t even know what a bap is, but it sounds terrifying.

@Pinky_the_demon it just dawned on me that sharks seem to have the best bodies


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 29, 2017)

Tiger sharks are my favorite. Really friendly and curious.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 29, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> What if I like shark fin soup?
> 
> WHAT IF IM EATING IT RIGHT NOW?
> 
> ...



I'm sure you'd be throwing up if you knew what becomes of the shark after the fins are "harvested".


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 29, 2017)

This ^


----------

